# Big Boy to Go With My Big Heart



## TatesMommy1218 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alright so this is my, not so little, boy Tate.







I'm not sure how old he is, but he's not sure energetic but not super lazy like an old guy so I feel like he's a year or two old. He has a mane so he's got lionhead in him but its not so big and fluffy so I feel like he also has some dutch in there the way his body is set up. But enough of that, he's got a spot in my heart that he almost didn't fill.

A friend on facebook, Brylea, had posted that she was giving away her bunny so she could get another guinea pig (she had 4 guineas.) she had messaged just about everyone, including one of my good friends who is her cousin, and when my friend said no, Brylea told her "Oh well I need the 10 gallon take he's in for a new guinea pig so I'll probably just let him go outside." so of course, as an animal lover, I messaged her and told her I'd take him. So I got home and told my mother and she was furious. She said that she meant it when she said she didn't want anymore pets. I told her his story and she told me she didn't want him. So I waited until my father got home and explained what happened. He also said no more pets, so I went and sat in my room when I heard them talking about it. It'd been a bad couple weeks for me and I got really excited to get Tate (I'd picked his name out the moment she said I could have him). So sitting in the dark I heard them talking and 10 minutes later I was on my way to Petco to get his food and a cage big enough for him to sleep in. Since December 18th, 2014, I have been blessed with Tate Evan. Named after Tate Langdon from season 1 of American Horror Story, played by Evan Peters. He is a happy bunn now he has a whole room to roam around in while I'm with him, he jumps up onto my bed and snuggles up to me, licks me when I don't feel good. He's the best little thing to happen to me lately.


----------



## mrsdiamond (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm glad your parents changed their minds and allowed you to bring Tate home. The way he licks you and snuggles up to you...he sounds sweet. Enjoy!


----------

